# Mexican style Smoked Stuffed Bell Peppers



## mcgray73 (Nov 20, 2012)

Felt inspired tonight to cook stuffed bell peppers for the very first time. Then I got brilliant and decided to smoke them. Here is they recipe. By the way, my kids hate peppers and they even ate them. Lol

4lbs ground beef with fajita mix seasoning

1/2lb  Spanish rice

diced onions and jalepenos(whatever you prefer)

12 Bell Peppers

4 cups Cheddar cheese

Sour Cream

Brown burger and add rice, onions, jalepenos as desired. Cut tops off of peppers and take out all seeds and pulp. Fill peppers with browned burger rice etc... Smoke at 275 degrees for 2 hours. Top with cheese, smoke for 10 minutes, top with sour cream and serve. Smoked with hickory chips.













DSC_0186.jpg



__ mcgray73
__ Nov 20, 2012






Ready for the smoker













DSC_0190.jpg



__ mcgray73
__ Nov 20, 2012






1 Hour into the smoking













DSC_0193.jpg



__ mcgray73
__ Nov 20, 2012






Cheese added, add some sour cream and happy eating!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 21, 2012)

McGray, morning....  Sure looks good.....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ..... 

Dave


----------



## nybbq (Nov 21, 2012)

They look Good!!


----------



## redneck69 (Nov 21, 2012)

i had some left pulled pork and did the same thing...minus the sour cream...turned out damn good...yours look 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  also


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 21, 2012)

Those look great! I make Smoked Stuffed Bells all the time - last one's I stuffed with Shrimp and Sausage Rice Creole!


----------



## smoking joe ray (Nov 21, 2012)

that sounds awesome!


----------



## vegassmokeout (Nov 21, 2012)

add to the recipe book.


----------



## biged92 (Nov 26, 2012)

Awesome looking cook.  I'll have to try this one.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks great will have to try


----------

